# lexicon rt-10 universal ?



## enrique (May 24, 2007)

Was wondering if anyone has any opinion/experience on this player.excellent reviews on it but would like personal opinions if possible.


----------



## enrique (May 24, 2007)

no one has any comments on the lexicon rt10?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think you may be a loner on this one Rick... :huh:

That's about a $3500 player isn't it? :raped: Seems like to me you could find something just as good for less, but I'm certainly no expert on CD players. Okay... I'm no expert on anything really. :sarcastic:

I don't think I've heard anything bad about Lexicon. I did own a CP3+ and a DC1 back in the day... could not have asked for any better.


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

The RT10 is a nice unit and I wish I could afford one to replace my Pioneer DV563.A couple of more reasonable options would be the NAD T585 or ARCAM DV139.http://nadelectronics.com/products/dvd-players/T585-Universal-DVD-Player


----------



## enrique (May 24, 2007)

I would not pay 3500 for a universal player,couldnt afford it.This player is slightly used for one.second all the lexicon rt10's i've seen on audiogon were going for 1-1,200 or more and out of reach for me.This one that i got was for less than 700.so i think i got a good deal.i've been looking for one for a little while but they were out of reach for me till this one came up.I prounced on it as soon as i saw it,it was like the first day that it was posted for sale.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

Enrique - I owned an RT-10 for a while and feel it is very much under-rated. Many consider it a re-badged pioneer, be rest assured it is much more than that. If your audio system is up to the task, it is far and away better than players like the 3910, Integra DPS-10.5, and others in that sort of category. For me though, its downfall was the video performance. It just wasn't up to the task IMO on my front projector. In retrospect, I could have added an external scaler [which I have now anyway] with or without an SDI output and and the performance would be right there with the best of them.

Just my 2 cents, but I do think that player is very, very good from my own personal experience.


----------



## enrique (May 24, 2007)

Besides dvda/sacd duty the lexicon rt10 will be used via component to a sony lcd bravia.Appreciate the response,thanks


----------

